
No Benefit from Fish Oil - tsaprailis
https://sciencebasedmedicine.org/no-benefit-from-fish-oil/
======
LinuxBender
Conflicting data [1]

[1] - [https://examine.com/supplements/fish-
oil/](https://examine.com/supplements/fish-oil/)

------
a-fried-egg
Fish oil can cause internal bleeding:
[https://www.livestrong.com/article/88012-fish-oil-
bleeding/](https://www.livestrong.com/article/88012-fish-oil-bleeding/)

